# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  إنما هذه القلوب أوعية ...

## أم علي طويلبة علم

*قال ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه :
إنما هذه القلوب أوعية فاشغلوها بالقرآن ولا تشغلوها بغيره .
شرح الأثر للشيخ صالح آل الشيخ -حفظه الله- :* 
http://cleanutube.com/play-4ObS42OPACE

----------

